# Fotos várias Porto



## manchester (11 Abr 2008 às 00:27)

Sou um grande apreciador dos fenómenos metereológicos e acompanho este forum há já algum tempo. O tempo disponível é pouco, mas sempre que posso dou uma saltada...está nos meus favoritos  
Dou os parabens aos moderadores pelo excelente serviço que prestam e.....não fazia ideia que eram tantos os apreciadores destes fenómenos 
Espero que apreciem e sempre que puder cá aparecerei eu 




Porto em 4 de Outubro 2006

No lado direito surge uma nuvem em forma de luva de boxe....cuidado com ela 















Zona de Ermesinde em 21 de Setembro 2006


















Grande descarga em Gaia com vista para o rio Douro em 18 Fevereiro 2006 











Curiosa nuvem que avistei quando atravessava a ponte D. Luís 1 Outubro 2005










E para terminar.....dia 27 Outubro 2005


----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2008 às 09:38)

Boas fotos manchester!


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2008 às 14:31)

Belas fotos sem duvida


----------

